# المغناطيس الدائم ...هو تجسيد للحركة الدائمة!!!



## pic2007 (8 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لنقتبس اولا من التعريف الرسمي حيث يقول:
المغناطيس الدائم هو الحديد الذي تمغنط بفعل "الكهرومغناطيسية" و ظل على حالته حتى بعد ازالة شحنه و ازالة الأسلاك عنه .

ولكن ماهي الكهرومغناطيسية؟؟؟
هي اضطراب المجالان المتعامدان الكهربائي والمغناطيسي.
نعم ولكن هل يعني هذا وجود جسيمات هي التي اضطربت بالفعل؟؟
لا لا لا مطلقا لا وجود لهذه الجسيمات ابدا. دعك من هذه الفكرة السخيفة.
نعم ولكن يبقى السؤال عن ماهية هذه المجالات ماهي بالفعل؟ لا زلت اتذكر كيف كان الاستاذ يقوم برسم خطوط المجال تلك فماذا عنها؟؟
الجواب بسيط: تلك هي فقط ادوات رياضية للتمثيل.
حسنا، دعني استوضح لأعرف اذا كنت فهمت بشكل جيد. انت تقول ان الموجة الكهرومغناطيسية هي اضطراب في الفراغ الفارغ. حسنا ماذا عن سرعة هذا الاضطراب؟؟
نعم الموجة الكهرومغناطيسية هي اضطراب في الفراغ الفارغ وسرعتها ثابتة.
حسنا، ماهي سرعة هذه الموجة في الدائرة الكهربائية؟؟
الامر يعتمد على الدائرة الكهربائية فتصل عادة سرعة هذه الموجة الى 95الى98 بالمئة من سرعتها في الفراغ(حسب مادة الموصلات نحاس، الومنيوم..) وقد تصل الى 60 في المئة كما في الكيبل المحوري.
ولكنني اعتقدت ان سرعة هذه الموجة ثابة؟
لا لا فسرعة هذه الموجة تتعلق بالوسط. اما في حالة الفراغ الفارغ فسرعتها هي ثابتة عندئذ.

ولكن الا ترى معي ان المغناطيس الدائم هو بشكل ما يخرق قانون حفظ الطاقة؟؟ ام انه وجب بالفعل وجود هذه الجسيمات..وهي التي تشكل مصدر التغذية لهذا المغناطيس وهو يقوم بسحبها من الوسط الخارجي ليحافظ على بقاءه؟
لا لا، انا لا ارى ذلك مطلقا. لا يوجد تعارض بين المغناطيس الدائم وقانون حفظ الطاقة. والمهم ان تلك الجسيمات هي غير موجودة. دعك منها هذه الفكرة هي سخيفة بالفعل.

حسنا لا يهم، دعنا نتصور وجود مجالين مغناطيسيين وبحيث:
B1+B2=0 انت لا تعارض وجود هذه الحالة؟؟
لا ، أبدا فهذا ممكن.
حسنا والآن اعتقد لا توجد مشكلة هنا ايضا لو قمنا باشتقاق المعادلة السابقة؟ dB1/dt + dB2/dt=0 و لنتذكر انه حسب فارادي فان تغير المجال المغناطيسي يولد جهد كهربائي.
نعم هذا صحيح ايضا ولكن ما الذي تحاول قوله هنا؟
احاول فقط محاكاة حالة المغناطيس الدائم تلك وذلك بأخذ وشيعتين بحيث مجالاتهما المغناطيسية متعارضة اي انها تحقق الشرط السابق؟؟؟
لا لا معقول هذا الكلام؟ شحنة هذه الوشيعة ستضيع وتتحول الى حرارة في الوسط المحيط ولا يمكن اخذ اي شحنة من هذا الوسط المحيط لان هذا معارض لقوانين الترموديناميك.

ولكن هذا ليس عدلا. فكيف يمكن للمغناطيس عمل هذا ولا يمكن للوشيعة القيام به؟؟...
الجواب ليس بسيطا.

وشكرا.


----------



## jomma (8 يونيو 2012)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> لنقتبس اولا من التعريف الرسمي حيث يقول:
> ...



سيدي الكريم: هل يمكنك ان توضح لنا علاقة هذا الموضوع بمخرجات فسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة؟


----------



## pic2007 (8 يونيو 2012)

jomma قال:


> سيدي الكريم: هل يمكنك ان توضح لنا علاقة هذا الموضوع بمخرجات فسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة؟


 سيدي الفاضل
ببساطة شديدة هذا الموضوع يتكون من جزأين:
1- يطرح السؤال: ماهو المغناطيس الدائم؟ ويصل الى انه حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية هو يشكل حركة دائمة لجسيمات ما!!!؟؟؟
2-يقدم تصور حول تصميم للحصول على الطاقة مجانا من هذا التصميم!!! 

فهل ترى ان هذا الموضوع هو خارج قسم الطاقة البديلة؟؟؟؟ وشكرا.


----------



## هارون الرشيد (10 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

والف شكر للاخ العزيز pic2007 على الجهد الطيب والمبارك ان شاء الله والذي سيقود ان شاء الله لفجر مشرق جديد 

وفقك الله في مسعاك وفتح عليك وحقق لك امنياتك وجزاك خيرا ​


----------



## pic2007 (10 يونيو 2012)

هارون الرشيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> والف شكر للاخ العزيز pic2007 على الجهد الطيب والمبارك ان شاء الله والذي سيقود ان شاء الله لفجر مشرق جديد
> 
> وفقك الله في مسعاك وفتح عليك وحقق لك امنياتك وجزاك خيرا ​



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الغالي هارون الرشيد..
وفقك الله لكل مايحبه ويرضاه وجعلك من اهل الفردوس الاعلى ان شاء الله انه سميع مجيب.

اما العبد الفقيرالى مولاه جل سبحانه وتعالى. فلو اصاب فمن الله ولو اخطا فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان.
وان الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم، وعلي هنا ان انصح نفسي اولا فان انتهت فذاك هو المبتغى
ولوامكن تشبيه العقل بالمظلة(مظلة النجاة حفظكم الله جميعا من كل مكروه) فالنتيجة هي ان العقل لا يعمل الا اذا كان مفتوحا. فعلينا ان نفتح عقولنا على جميع الافكار ولمختلف التجارب لدى مختلف الامم الاخرى لما فيه مصلحة لديننا ودنيانا.

ما المانع ان نتعاون هنا جميعا؟ لوجه الله الكريم

وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه وبارك الله فينا وفيكم
.
وتحياتي لكم
والسلام عليكم.


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 يونيو 2012)

pic2007 قال:


> ولكن الا ترى معي ان المغناطيس الدائم هو بشكل ما يخرق قانون حفظ الطاقة؟؟ ام انه وجب بالفعل وجود هذه الجسيمات..وهي التي تشكل مصدر التغذية لهذا المغناطيس وهو يقوم بسحبها من الوسط الخارجي ليحافظ على بقاءه؟
> لا لا، انا لا ارى ذلك مطلقا. لا يوجد تعارض بين المغناطيس الدائم وقانون حفظ الطاقة. والمهم ان تلك الجسيمات هي غير موجودة. _دعك منها هذه الفكرة هي سخيفة بالفعل._



أخ بيك ينتج المغناطيس الدائم و الغير الدائم نتيجة لمحصلة العزم المغناطيسى لكل من محتويات النوايات مثل الإلكترونات و البرتونات و ...... و هذا بالمعادلات و ليس بالكلام ..و يحسب منه مقدار شدة المغناطيس الدائم
فماذا بعد أن تذكر ان تلك الجسيمات هي غير موجودة .. هل يبقى من الكتلة شئ؟ ... _دعك منها هذه الفكرة هي سخيفة بالفعل._




pic2007 قال:


> حسنا لا يهم، دعنا نتصور وجود مجالين مغناطيسيين وبحيث:
> B1+B2=0 "عند نقطة معينة" انت لا تعارض وجود هذه الحالة؟؟
> لا ، أبدا فهذا ممكن.
> حسنا والآن اعتقد لا توجد مشكلة هنا ايضا لو قمنا باشتقاق المعادلة السابقة؟ dB1/dt + dB2/dt=0 و لنتذكر انه حسب فارادي فان تغير المجال المغناطيسي "عند هذة النقطة " يولد جهد كهربائي "مقداره صفر".
> ...



و أخيرا



pic2007 قال:


> سيدي الفاضل
> ببساطة شديدة هذا الموضوع يتكون من جزأين:
> 1- يطرح السؤال: ماهو المغناطيس الدائم؟ ويصل الى انه حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية هو يشكل حركة دائمة لجسيمات ما!!!؟؟؟
> 2-يقدم تصور حول تصميم للحصول على الطاقة مجانا من هذا التصميم!!!
> ...



نرجو أن يكون في موضوع واحد فقط و ليس مواضيع متفرقة

و شكرا


----------



## jomma (11 يونيو 2012)

pic2007 قال:


> سيدي الفاضل
> ببساطة شديدة هذا الموضوع يتكون من جزأين:
> 1- يطرح السؤال: ماهو المغناطيس الدائم؟ ويصل الى انه حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية هو يشكل حركة دائمة لجسيمات ما!!!؟؟؟
> 2-يقدم تصور حول تصميم للحصول على الطاقة مجانا من هذا التصميم!!!
> ...



هذه ليست بإجابة على الأطلاق. وسوف اقوم بغلق الموضوع، لأنه لا يوجد حوار مفيد، بل جدال عقيم.


----------

